# Ça n'est pas gagné !



## plesea8

Ciao a tutti,
tra le espressioni francesi che mi sono capitate sotto mano ce n'è una che non riesco a rendere bene in italiano.
Si tratta di *« ça n'est pas gagné ! »*.

Il contesto è il seguente: due uomini sono al bar, discutono animatamente, quasi litigano, a uno dei due verrebbe voglia di prendere a pugni l'altro ma la differenza fisica tra i due è importante (uno è magro e piccoletto e l'altro è un colosso). Il piccoletto pensa che avrebbe voglia di prenderlo a pugni ma *« ça n'est pas gagné ! »*.

Mi verrebbe in mente: *"ma non è impresa da poco"*.

Qualcuno ha suggerimenti più illuminanti?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## macforever

Non è ancora il caso di brindare al successo.


----------



## plesea8

macforever said:


> Non è ancora il caso di brindare al successo.



A dire il vero in *"Non è ancora il caso di brindare al successo"* il registro mi sembra alto, mentre *"ça n'est pas gagné"* mi rimanda a un registro più familial-popolare e sicuramente più discorsivo... ed è questo che non riesco a rendere in maniera soddisfacente.


----------



## Necsus

Il senso mi pare quello che proponi. Puoi dire "non è/sembra per niente facile", "non è/sarà certo una passeggiata".


----------



## plesea8

Necsus said:


> Il senso mi pare quello che proponi. Puoi dire "non è/sembra per niente facile", "non è/sarà certo una passeggiata".




"Non sarà certo una passeggiata" è un'alternativa che mi piace, rende bene l'idea.
Grazie Necsus.


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour,

Mes connaissances d'italien sont encore rudimentaires, permettez-moi de vous écrire en français.

Je ne pense pas que "non sarà una passeggiata" corresponde à "c'est pas gagné". Pour moi, cette proposition veut dire qu'il aura mal, très mal, qu'il va passer un bien mauvais moment pendant le "combat" alors que l'expression française considère l'issue du combat, il doute de sa propre victoire...

"Non è ancora il caso di brindare al successo" est beaucoup plus proche du sens de l'original.


----------



## macforever

Je suis d'accord


----------



## Necsus

Come diceva plesea, oltre al significato c'è da considerare il registro, e "Non è ancora il caso di brindare al successo" non è un'espressione molto colloquiale. Casomai potrebbe avvicinarsi di più "è presto per cantare vittoria" o "è meglio non cantare vittoria troppo presto". 
Ma secondo me il significato dell'espressione francese si avvicina di più a "*è più facile a dirsi che a farsi*", se non si amano le _passeggiate_.


----------



## macforever

Ciao Necsus, che piacere incontrarti in Francia!


----------



## Necsus

Mais c'est un plaisir pour moi de te retrouver ici, Mac!


----------



## matoupaschat

Dato che quasi tutte le espressioni proposte [_"non è/sarà certo una passeggiata","è presto per cantare vittoria", "è meglio non cantare vittoria troppo presto", "è più facile a dirsi che a farsi_"] esistono pari pari nelle due lingue, mi chiedevo se non fosse possibile ispirasi alla forma 'completa' in francese "c'est pas gagné d'avance" e dire "non è (mica) vinta in partenza". 
Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou. Secondo me non è possibile. Non perché non sia un'espressione corretta in italiano, ma perché non mi sembra che esprima lo stesso concetto di quella francese, anche se naturalmente posso sbagliare: "non è (mica) vinta in partenza" a mio avviso vuol dire che si tratta di qualcosa la cui realizzazione è relativamente facile, ma può comunque nascondere delle insidie, quindi non bisogna dare per scontato che si vincerà. E non è certo questo che sta pensando il nostro piccoletto che rimugina sulla possibilità di prendere a pugni un colosso, bensì il contrario: è un'impresa con scarse possibilità di riuscita, praticamente disperata, quindi portarla a termine non sarà certo facile, anche se si può immaginare di farlo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie delle spiegazioni, Necsus. Per essere sincero, l'unica cosa che mi dispiaccia nelle traduzioni proposte è la mancata brevità, brevità che trovo proprio importante per rendere nello stesso tempo la familiarità e l'ironia dell'espressione, forse perfino più importanti del significato esatto. Con la tua professione, capirai facilmente, credo .
Buona domenica!


----------



## plesea8

Anche io come Necsus sono convinta che in questo caso non la si possa tradurre pari pari. Il testo francese usa un'espressione "popolare", una di quelle espressioni cristallizzate nella lingua, e secondo me sarebbe megio trovare un'espresione analoga in italiano, per significato, registro, e per - passatemi il termine - cristallizzazione.

"Non sarà una passeggiata" contiene quella difficoltà alla quale si riferisce Paquit&, il fatto che il soggetto "va passer un bien mauvais moment"... manca l'idea di un combattimento e quindi della vittoria finale, ma forse sostituire il combattimento con una faticosa camminata che comunque ha in sé l'idea di un traguardo da raggiungere può essere una soluzione non così disdicevole...






matoupaschat said:


> Dato che quasi tutte le espressioni proposte [_"non è/sarà certo una passeggiata","è presto per cantare vittoria", "è meglio non cantare vittoria troppo presto", "è più facile a dirsi che a farsi_"] esistono pari pari nelle due lingue, mi chiedevo se non fosse possibile ispirasi alla forma 'completa' in francese "c'est pas gagné d'avance" e dire "non è (mica) vinta in partenza".
> Ciao.


----------



## Black Cherry

Salve a tutti!
Sarà banale, ma secondo me _"non sarà facile"_ rende l'idea e rispetta la brevità... è meno idiomatico ma il concetto sembra equivalente. In alternativa, contesto permettendo, oserei con _"è una guerra persa"_.


----------



## Voce

C'è un'altra possibilità, se la si coglie nel senso giusto (e un po' ironico): *"(Ma) non è mica detto!"*


----------



## plesea8

Mi piace molto questo suggerimento... e aggiungerei "*è una guerra persa (in partenza)*"



Black Cherry said:


> Salve a tutti!
> Sarà banale, ma secondo me _"non sarà facile"_ rende l'idea e rispetta la brevità... è meno idiomatico ma il concetto sembra equivalente. In alternativa, contesto permettendo, oserei con _"è una guerra persa"_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Black Cherry said:


> Sarà banale, ma secondo me _"non sarà facile"_ rende l'idea e rispetta la brevità... è meno idiomatico ma il concetto sembra equivalente.


A me invece, piace moltissimo questa soluzione.


----------

